# Webcam skype su gentoo

## Gaap

ciao, vorrei fare girare la mia webcam su gentoo, ovviamente se possibile...

il modello è questo:

http://accessories.skype.com/item?SID=6ca934bea6cae3c6d0f186a06562b12aacb:4545&sku=SPRO07

qualcune ha idea su quale procedimento seguire o su che pacchetti utilizzare?

grazie

----------

## u238

io direi inizia con un lsusb e poi vedi se è supportata nel v4l nel kernel.. poi nei dettagli non saprei, mai avuto 1 webcam..

al limite STFG  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaap

Ok la webcam è vista:

```
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam
```

non l'ho mai installata sotto linux quindi non saprei come andare avanti... altri suggerimenti?

----------

## u238

guarda, ho cercato "0ac8:301b" con google e la prima pagina mi dice questo: 

This camera is now supported by the spca5xx driver. See http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gaap

Ok grazie 1000 ora provo a guardare... vi faccio sapere se mi serve una mano...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Ok la webcam è vista:
> 
> ```
> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam
> ```
> ...

 

Se cerchi nel forum c'è sicuramente una marea di thread su linux&webcam...

Ma secondo me il problema è un altro.... Skype sotto linux SEMPLICEMENTE NON supporta il video..al momento utilizzabile SOLO su win (per altro appoggiandosi per altro ad un software esterno...), e se non sbaglio avevo visto nel forum di skype (sezione Linux) che anche con wine non sia possibile utilizzare la webcam...

Ti consiglio invece di puntare su ALTRI software (possibilmente free/open/comediavolovoletechiamarli   :Twisted Evil:  ) come Ekiga (ex-gnomemeeting) o Wengo (altro progetto molto interessante IMHO)...

In bocca al lupo...

PS: se dovessi poi riuscire a far funzionare la webcam, in generale, posta il tuo risultato in questo 3D 

----------

## Gaap

Ok allora ho installato i drivers presenti in portage ( la versione: 20060402 (l'ultima) ).. ho installato scpacview (anch'esso all' ultima versione...) ma dando il comando: ./spcacat mi dice: 

```
./spcacat

 Spcaview version: 1.1.5 date: 12:12:2005 (C) mxhaard@magic.fr

video /dev/video0

ERROR opening V4L interface
```

un aiuto?  :Razz: 

----------

## Gaap

 *Quote:*   

> Ma secondo me il problema è un altro.... Skype sotto linux SEMPLICEMENTE NON supporta il video..al momento utilizzabile SOLO su win (per altro appoggiandosi per altro ad un software esterno...), e se non sbaglio avevo visto nel forum di skype (sezione Linux) che anche con wine non sia possibile utilizzare la webcam... 

 

A skype non ci avevo pensato anche perchè sono timido...   :Wink:  mi serviva per fare stronzate o robe simile con qualche sw per catturare le immagini, comunque daro' di sicuro un occhiata al sw che mi hai detto, il nuovo gnome-meeting

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Gaap wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ma secondo me il problema è un altro.... Skype sotto linux SEMPLICEMENTE NON supporta il video..al momento utilizzabile SOLO su win (per altro appoggiandosi per altro ad un software esterno...), e se non sbaglio avevo visto nel forum di skype (sezione Linux) che anche con wine non sia possibile utilizzare la webcam...  
> 
> A skype non ci avevo pensato anche perchè sono timido...   mi serviva per fare stronzate o robe simile con qualche sw per catturare le immagini, comunque daro' di sicuro un occhiata al sw che mi hai detto, il nuovo gnome-meeting

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Scusa, ma ho letto velocemente (troppo...) il titolo, ed avevo subito pensato che volessi usare la webcam con Skype   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Comunque prova lo stesso quei due programmi se ti va   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nuitari

ciao, ti linko un thread sul wiki per installare la webcam. Il modello non è il tuo, ma io l'ho utilizzato per la mia che ha il chip successivo al tuo ed è andato tutto bene, basta che non segui le sezioni apposite per la logitec:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_logitech_quickcam_on_2.6.x_kernel

----------

## Gaap

Ok allora:

prima di tutto grazie per la guida, l'ho seguita e sono riuscito ad installarla, ma ora ho problemi con il video:

Posto un po' di dati:

```
gianluca@gianluca ~ $ sudo lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0416:7721 Winbond Electronics Corp.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

```
gianluca@gianluca ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

spca5xx               676912  0

bttv                  160464  0

video_buf              21764  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9480  1 bttv

v4l2_common             5920  1 bttv

btcx_risc               5064  1 bttv

tveeprom               11824  1 bttv

videodev               10112  2 spca5xx,bttv

radeon                 76512  1

drm                    66100  2 radeon

lp                     11844  0

snd_opl3_lib           11072  0

snd_cs4231_lib         25728  0

snd_hwdep              10116  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401              8168  0

snd_mpu401_uart         8032  1 snd_mpu401

snd_rawmidi            25952  1 snd_mpu401_uart

analog                 12224  0

ns558                   5476  0

gameport               16456  3 analog,ns558

pcspkr                  3840  0

8139cp                 22688  0

sis_agp                 8644  1

agpgart                34960  2 drm,sis_agp

i2c_sis96x              5636  0

i2c_core               22144  4 bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,i2c_sis96x

8139too                28384  0

mii                     5568  2 8139cp,8139too

floppy                 59028  0

sg                     34016  0

parport_pc             40324  1

parport                36168  2 lp,parport_pc

snd_pcm_oss            44288  0

snd_mixer_oss          19040  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3876  0

snd_seq_oss            35040  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7360  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53616  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8812  5 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           33820  1

snd_ac97_codec         91456  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2336  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                88804  4 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25828  4 snd_opl3_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    59488  19 snd_opl3_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10600  3 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

rtc                     9204  0

bsd_comp                6400  0

ppp_synctty            11040  0

ppp_deflate             6176  0

zlib_deflate           24408  1 ppp_deflate

ppp_async              12448  0

ppp_generic            31060  4 bsd_comp,ppp_synctty,ppp_deflate,ppp_async

slhc                    7360  1 ppp_generic

crc_ccitt               2208  1 ppp_async

serial_cs              19240  0

pcmcia                 39208  1 serial_cs

pcmcia_core            42552  1 pcmcia

firmware_class         10656  2 bttv,pcmcia

battery                 9636  0

ac                      4900  0

fan                     4836  0

dm_snapshot            17956  0

dm_mirror              22996  0

dm_mod                 58396  3 dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

ata_piix                9700  0

ahci                   12004  0

sata_qstor              9828  0

sata_vsc                8324  0

sata_uli                7456  0

sata_sis                7296  0

sata_sx4               14052  0

sata_nv                 9572  0

sata_via                8612  0

sata_svw                7812  0

sata_sil                9284  0

sata_promise           11172  1

libata                 47588  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   23048  0

ohci1394               35060  0

ieee1394               98008  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              14016  0

ohci_hcd               21572  0

uhci_hcd               33552  0

usb_storage            71680  0

usbhid                 45728  0

ehci_hcd               32296  0

usbcore               116924  8 spca5xx,sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

quindi ho installato gqcam ma ho problemi con gtk:

```
gianluca@gianluca ~ $ sudo gqcam -v /dev/video0

Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
```

Ho visto, anche sul forum, che questo problema è molto frequente e nonostante qualcuno sia riuscito a risolverlo non ho capto come... qualcuno mi spiega cosa dovrei fare? root ha bisogno di permessi per usare X? come mai?

----------

## Onip

prova a dare, da user,

```
xhost +
```

e poi a provare a far partire l'applicazione. Curiosità, come mai lo fai andare da root?

----------

## Gaap

Allora dò xhost:

```
gianluca@gianluca ~ $ xhost +

access control disabled, clients can connect from any host

```

```
gianluca@gianluca ~ $ sudo gqcam -v /dev/video0

Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
```

lo faccio fare da root perchè da utente non ho i privilegi:

```

gianluca@gianluca ~ $ gqcam -v /dev/video0

/dev/video: Permission denied
```

----------

## Gaap

Ok è vero quella di aprirlo da root è una stronzata  :Razz:  ... bastava cambiare i privilegi... ora lo apre!! funziona tutto benissismo... grazie ^^ ... so' che è banale ma non smettero' mai di elogiare questa comunità...

----------

## Onip

controlla se magari non devi aggiungere il tuo user ad un gruppo specifico. Temo che altrimenti dovrai cambiare i permessi ogni volta.

```
# ls -l /dev/video0
```

Byez

----------

## Gaap

Si infatti ho loggato su X da root e con nautilus sono andato a cambiare i permessi graficamente ( non ho mai capito come funziona chmod  :Razz:  ) ho messo come proprietario di /dev/video0 il mio user e ora sembra tutto a posto... unica pecca: l' immagine della cam con i driver forniti per linux...

----------

